# Terri's thread (an update on the latest happenings)



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It has been decided by Admin to change the TOS (Terms Of Service) that guides Homesteadingtoday, in an attempt to prevent this from happening again. I do not know what changes are going to be made, only that changes are going to be made.

Also, CMGSteve is stepping down as Site Admin: he had been HT's connection with HT's owners. He will be replaced as Site Admin.

CMGSteve says that he was the one who was posting on the threads that were taken from HT and moved to the other forums, pretending to be "Alice", was it? I am not sure I correctly remember the name that he used. At any rate, he says that he is the one that has kept the fake posts at the cattle forum and the pig forum going. 

I realize that this is old news to many of you but it will not be to all of you, and it is only fair that people know what is going on. 

I will post updates as I have them. I am learning about things at the same time that all of you are: I did not know that ANY of this was going on until WillowGirl caught on and posted her complaint.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

And Angie, who is also a Site Admin and draws her paycheck from Carbon Media Group, who admitted to having a hand in this and that Buddy Steve was rarely if ever on this forum, what about her?


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Also, Angie threw Shrek under the bus basically saying he knew what was going on as well? Is that true and if so what happens next?


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't pay in Singletree, but this thread drew my attention. Angie has been deceitful in her interactions as a moderator and has lost the trust of many. She needs to go, plain and simple.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I don't know anything about Angie, and I never heard that she said that Shrek knew about it. I am not saying it is true or not true, I am saying that I have not heard this. 

Sorry!

It is not just the posters who are discovering what is happening: us mods are busy finding out things as well. I have only heard a little more than you have: I just thought it would be a good thing to be open with what I *DO* know.

So, I cannot confirm that Angie knew much of anything, and I had not heard that Shrek knew anything either.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

There is a huge apology for the CEO of the company that owns HT go down and read it. That will be the best for everyone concerned.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

arabian knight said:


> There is a huge apology for the CEO of the company that owns HT go down and read it. That will be the best for everyone concerned.


What are you the Town Crier??


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Arabian Knight is right, though, there *IS* a huge message from the CEO. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ad...uncements-support/535969-message-cmg-ceo.html

I did not read it before posting it as an update, as it looks really long, but I am about to. 
OK, it is not that long and I have read it.

Basically, we have the attention of the CEO for a week, and he WILL answer questions. Basically, post your questions under his statement, and he will log in every evening and answer them.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

tiffnzacsmom said:


> Also, Angie threw Shrek under the bus basically saying he knew what was going on as well? Is that true and if so what happens next?


 She hasn't thrown me under the bus about anything. She simply verified that one day when she and I were the only two mods onsite assigned to General Chat board that she asked me to walk her through the mod review two view and discuss privately moderation Terri and I have used down here on Singletree for years.

After our initial mod review discussion she asked the other GC/P mods to let us two view the one thread to see if the same approach could be used on those boards to provide the less personal bias influenced moderation Terri and I do here.

It was a one day, one thread in GC moderation approach test because she and I were the only two mods on the board and she wanted better to understand how we moderate down here under the tree.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Well, the CEO is mostly giving expressions of good will and honesty. Then again the questions are flying faster than any human could answer thoughtfully.

He is a brave man: apparently HT is up to 48,000 member and he is going to be really, really busy.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The CEO posted the answers to many questions on posts 430 and 431 on his thread. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ho...ements-support/535969-message-cmg-ceo-22.html#

The answers were pretty much as I figured: Yes, no, it has no been decided yet, or "I cannot release what peoples salaries are because it would be unethical". Or words to that effect.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

NOW he gets a sense of ethics?


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

RideBarefoot said:


> NOW he gets a sense of ethics?


Well that's what he claims anyhow. LOL


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

If you look at a post that AngieM2 has done, you will see that she no longer has either Admin or moderator under her name.

She is no longer either.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Terri said:


> If you look at a post that AngieM2 has done, you will see that she no longer has either Admin or moderator under her name.
> 
> She is no longer either.


 .............So , with Stevie gone and Angie gone why does anyone get their panties in a wad and feel they need to leave ? We got basically what we were asking for...........and hopefully the TOS is being worked on so things are looking UP ^^^^^^^ ! , fordy


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The new TOS is to be here by end of day tomorrow, what ever time that is.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Maybe we will know something by 5 or6 PM 3/26/15.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

CMG_Shannon is the new CMG Admin. See post 978

ALSO, Shrek and Melissa will be OUR ADMIN, and will work with Shannon. Post 981

Congrats Shrek!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

This problem is being used as a lesson on what not to do here: http://www.managingcommunities.com/...ly-turn-your-community-against-you/#more-6189


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

The link goes to page not found.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I clicked through just fine. I'm sorry someone who is not on this board is posting about us elsewhere. Just goes to prove that nothing is private on the internet.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

rkintn said:


> The link goes to page not found.


 ...............I just clicked on it and it came up , no problem ! , fordy


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

rkintn, I just clicked on it and it worked for me. Can you please click on it again as a test?

Thanks


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Terri said:


> This problem is being used as a lesson on what not to do here: http://www.managingcommunities.com/...ly-turn-your-community-against-you/#more-6189


There is a thread on this
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ad...ents-support/536088-article-our-problems.html


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Terri, it must have been an issue with my phone. It works just fine on my laptop


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Terri said:


> CMG_Shannon is the new CMG Admin. See post 978
> 
> ALSO, Shrek and Melissa will be OUR ADMIN, and will work with Shannon. Post 981
> 
> Congrats Shrek!


 I cannot serve in that capacity and declined the position in reply 1081.

I function better at board mod level.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Shrek said:


> I cannot serve in that capacity and declined the position in reply 1081.
> 
> I function better at board mod level.


LOL, they posted his promotion to Admin before e said he would do it! 

That is strange.:huh:


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Shrek said:


> I cannot serve in that capacity and declined the position in reply 1081.
> 
> I function better at board mod level.





Terri said:


> LOL, they posted his promotion to Admin before e said he would do it!
> 
> That is strange.:huh:


there is a lot of misinformation about that along with the other things that are going on. It changes daily


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

They intend to add some forums. I rather like the idea of having a Permaculture forum!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Ah.

The Permaculture forum is a sub-forum of gardening, and it was added several months ago!

My bad!:ashamed:


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

As I am sure most of us have already heard, Melissa has decided to leave. :sob:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Melissa is stepping down as moderator but stated later in her thread she was staying on as a member and would probably post in a few forums. She has revamped the back-up board on Pro-Boards into a full-fledged homesteading board. Right now several are still complaining about what is going on here, but hopefully that will die down quickly. I'd hate for it to develop the same character as Willow's and Numb's board where HT is often a discussion topic.


----------

